# Canon T4i Flash Problem - Maybe Broken?



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I have a Canon T4i and am by no means an expert at using it. However, I do know enough to do more than "Auto" mode.

Today, I went to take some pictures of my daughter in the house and the flash wouldn't fire. I tried just using "Auto" thinking it would flash for sure and it wouldn't. All the pictures were very dark so the flash was obviously needed. For whatever reason when I would first turn the camera on or first go to a certain setting it would sometimes flash on the first picture but not again. Doesn't make sense to me. Tried certain settings where flash is always on no matter what and it still wouldn't flash. Even went in the dark garage and put it on "Auto" and wouldn't flash even though it was focusing. I was thinking it could be a setting issue but on "Auto" it should flash in the dark no matter what. The flash pops up like normal, camera focuses like normal and it seems like everything is in order except the flash actually firing. It also does the strobe thing or whatever to focus in low light and this is very bright. The best troubleshooting I found was the plunger for the external flash could be stuck but it wasn't. No error code and checked custom settings and everything seems to be ok. When flash actually does fire, I can take the exact same picture again and it doesn't fire. One thing I have noticed that often instead of flashing like normal, the flash has a very, very faint burst of light. I wonder if the flash is actually out and needs to be replaced? Just seems weird because it is really bright when doing the strobe thing. I even tried to see if the battery was the issue but it wasn't. Anybody ever experience anything like this or have any suggestions?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hint, don't use your flash period. Use the "no flash mode" and you will err to the right side. Low light shots are tough period. With or without light in my opinion. But, mine does that exact same thing and it is an iso setting issue in the software I think. I just switch the camera to auto, take a few shots to reset the settings and then return to what I was using for settings and it usually clears up. I have had to rest all camera settings and turn it off to get it to act right. I am finding my t4i to be a challenge to use when I want to get creative. In short, it's not just your camera it seems. Thanks for posting up. I was thinking operator error on my end and it is still something I am overlooking I am sure.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Brian
Those internal flashes are not all that good, so maybe its time to get an external one. Heres a good 3rd party flash. I have one and I really can not see any difference between it and the more expensive Canon 580 EX II.
Has all the same features along with ETTL.

http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Speedlight-Flashlight-Yongnuo-YN568EX/dp/B009EKA944/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378291205&sr=1-1&keywords=yongnuo+580ex+ii+FOR+A+CANON+t4I


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Talked to Canon and it is definitely an issue - going to send it back for repair. I will have to check out the external flash. Even though the built in ones aren't that great it's better than nothing and is a free warranty fix


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Have to agree with Stargazer on this one*

I have one of those flashes and it works just fine. And you are a good distance towards a new lens with the money you save.

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Brian, 

If you have to pay anything on that repair you're better off getting an external unit. I think the only reason they're included on higher end camera now is for snapshot type stuff.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Brian,
> 
> If you have to pay anything on that repair you're better off getting an external unit. I think the only reason they're included on higher end camera now is for snapshot type stuff.


It's under warranty so for whatever it costs for shipping to get it there, may as well do it. If it wasn't, I'd probably not pay for it. Hopefully it won't break again!


----------

